# For the Dutch Oven Users.....



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are a few things I just finished..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool adjustable hook.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you just make those things today?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Did you just make those things today?


I finished them today..I had already started the knife...but the other two I did today....JD


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Love the fork JD. We need to talk about that style.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

anettemartinrn said:


> Love the fork JD. We need to talk about that style.


Sure thing.....I can make just about anything that can be made with fire and a hammer...:cowboy:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't know if you want suggestions, but I'm going to give you one, anyway  Simple S hooks sell really well. A simple twist or 2 of the barstock, a swirl at each end...and a nice S shape. Great for hanging all kinds of pots over a fire, (coffeepots too!) and for hanging lids up. heck. I use ours in the house hanging on cupboard doors to hand towels and shirts on!

Another thing that I've seen sell really well, (because they're useful) is a simple HEAVY skewer. Not a little 1/8" round thing, but 1/4" bar that gets a twist up the way (holds the meat nicely) ...with a loop/circle at one end for a handle, and sharpened at the other. Long enough to actually lay on logs or a Y branch across the fire.

Keep up the great work  We need more people in the world who keep the old world crafts going.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Really love the hook!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

pinemead said:


> Really love the hook!


Thanks!!!


----------

